

Ask HN: Is there a chat service that allows Markdown? - bengrunfeld

Maybe an extension that would allow Markdown in a service like HipChat. This would allow collaboration on code with the ability to give code examples that had syntax highlighting and code-block highlighting.
======
sarciszewski
I think Slack does this. I'm not sure if it does this out of the box.

